# Brand new supercharger in Bakersfield



## JaxY (Jan 1, 2021)

If another driver hadn't told me that this charging station had only opened days earlier, I would have been a LOT more disappointed for not holding out for the Kettleman City site.

This is the brand new station on *COPUS RD. in Bakersfield, CA*. Sunny enough for ya? Ha ha. At least it has bathrooms that are brand new, too, immaculate and AIR CONDITIONED. Thank god, because it was 116 degrees outside. 🔥 🔥 🔥

Maybe they'll get some trees or a cover or something soon. Anyway, just be informed, this is what you get at the Copus Rd. supercharger as of July 2021.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Noice!!


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Yeah, supercharge.info(a fantastic resource), indicates this location opened on June 30th. If you're not familiar with supercharge.info, it indicates newly opened superchargers as well as newly permitted and newly under construction, in addition to a great deal of other info about superchargers worldwide. Check it out!


----------



## JaxY (Jan 1, 2021)

FRC said:


> Yeah, supercharge.info(a fantastic resource), indicates this location opened on June 30th. If you're not familiar with supercharge.info, it indicates newly opened superchargers as well as newly permitted and newly under construction, in addition to a great deal of other info about superchargers worldwide. Check it out!


I appreciate the info! Thank you!


----------

